# looking for nice low grit stone



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I've used my 220 grit Naniwa sharpening series stone quite a bit, its getting close to the end of the cycle and want to get a new stone before the summer rush hits. Any recommendations, for a stone for reprofiling and for edge work before my 1000 grit? Preferably without a stand permanently attached. Currently looking at the lowest grit in Naniwa's pro line, 400 grit. Or maybe the shapton pro 220? I have no idea how they compare. Or are there any other stones i should be looking at? I'll set a budget of up to $100. I'm in the US.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gesshin 220 is another candidate. The price is good for how much stone you get. Dishing isn't too too bad? For the amount of metal that comes off...

It's thirsty though. I don't know if all stones that low grit have a somewhat cinderblock type feel.

Suehiro Cerax 320 might be alright as well.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess I should also be throwing in a good word for the Naniwa Pro 400 (never used the Chosera 400) as well. I've used it to do some light thinning and bevel setting on a narrow beveled carbon gyuto. Feels pretty nice, works well too. Got mine at Knifewear when I was getting something else for the free shipping. Otherwise, I think other e-tailers have a better stone + shipping price.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

lol, so i order the naniwa pro 400 grit and like 20 mins later i'm working on thinning my petty and the 220, its meant to be replacing, snaps in half... i saw that coming...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I like this one a lot http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1982

There's a fast cutting side that dishes a bit faster and a harder slower side for finishing before going up to the next stone. The harder side doesn't dish at all.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of the Gesshin 400. It cuts great, gives great feedback and it's a soaker. It's a little softer than my 1 and 6k's, but it's miles ahead of my 500 Bester.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...coarse-stones/products/gesshin-400-grit-stone


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@Mike9, do you use the Gesshin 400 for thinning work?


----------



## paul waterstone (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been using this Sigma power ceramic stone #120 for a couple of knives and really like the speed.





  








DSC_0468.JPG




__
paul waterstone


__
Apr 4, 2016











  








DSC_0470.JPG




__
paul waterstone


__
Apr 4, 2016








Then to the 3F Carbon #700 before 1200#





  








DSC_0276.JPG




__
paul waterstone


__
Apr 4, 2016











  








DSC_0277.JPG




__
paul waterstone


__
Apr 4, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

foody518 said:


> @Mike9, do you use the Gesshin 400 for thinning work?


Why yes I do. I start with a 250 then progress from there. I've wore the hell out of it, but it's still got some miles in it. I subscribe to the Murray Carter style of "use every square inch" so I don't have to flatten as often. When it's time to replace this one I'll probably go with the Gesshin 400S.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mike9 said:


> Why yes I do. I start with a 250 then progress from there. I've wore the hell out of it, but it's still got some miles in it. I subscribe to the Murray Carter style of "use every square inch" so I don't have to flatten as often. When it's time to replace this one I'll probably go with the Gesshin 400S.


I've got a lot of practice ahead of me before getting that space efficient. Have a lot of trouble when nearing one of the long edges and 2/4 of the corners. Can you also basically sharpen on the corners of the stone? Or do those get taken down occasionally with a diamond plate or nagura?


----------

